# 91-96 G20 rotors fit 98 200SX SE-R?



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Hey guys. Just like the title says, can aftermarket front and rear rotors for a 91-96 G20 fit onto my 98 200SX SE-R? They're OE-sized and I'm hoping they can just replace my 4 rotors. I can get them for cheap but couldn't find any info on their compatibility. Thanks in advance.


----------



## EverythingNissan (Aug 26, 2003)

The two cars have difference bolt patterns. You're best bet for a brake upgrade is the NX upgrade up front, or something like a fastbrakes big brake setup.


----------

